# New build parameters



## john arnold (1 Jul 2019)

hello

Just finished new iwugami type setup and on 4 th day i got ph of 6.5 gh 7 and kh 21! Is this what maybe making the monte carlo to melt and  marsilea to brown a little also the rotala hra is melting, bit worried i got about £80 plants dying im using pressurised c02 on a 6 hr light cycle for the first week


----------



## alto (2 Jul 2019)

Unfortunately little detail so can’t say much except 

90% Water change, continue daily as melt is occurring 
Check tank vs tap parameters 

I’d switch over to 24/7 CO2 (always available)
Raise filter return at night for increased oxygenation But if tank receives any ambient light, I’d run an air pump instead from midnight to 5am

If filter is cycled, I’d add some shrimp to clean up melt as it occurs (much more effective that human hands), but then also adjust CO2 appropriately  

TIssue culture or submerse plants?
Any possibility of plants heating during shipping?
Light vs CO2 vs Nutrients?
Tank temp? (20 is better than 24)


----------



## john arnold (2 Jul 2019)

alto said:


> Unfortunately little detail so can’t say much except
> 
> 90% Water change, continue daily as melt is occurring
> Check tank vs tap parameters
> ...


Hi
Ei dosing 25 degrees, mostly tissue cultures, 
Pressurised c02, twinstar 600 on about 70%, filter is cycled i got rocks from scotland while on hols and at moment have one rock in a bowl to test water on that alone, did vinegar test on rocks first and no fizzing


----------



## alto (2 Jul 2019)

ADA soil or ?

Some have (apparently) experienced substantial melt with TC plants and ADA 

Most TC don’t need high nutrient levels, so maybe decrease your EI dose - what are your macros & micros?

CO2 level? Is it 15-25ppm during ambient light hours? 30-40ppm during photoperiod?

Twinstar S or E?

I’d drop temp to 20C 

Vinegar isn’t the most conclusive acid to test with, stronger acids are better - especially if rock has “surface” layer from outdoor environs


----------



## Jayefc1 (2 Jul 2019)

I'd also drop the light intensity 70% first week seems high to me 50% would be better as the plants transition and agreed with alto drop the temp do as much water change as possible 100% if you can what's the flow in the tank like is the mc getting the co2 are you adding liquid carbon as TC dont tend to like it till there established 
Cheers
Jay


----------



## john arnold (2 Jul 2019)

Jayefc1 said:


> I'd also drop the light intensity 70% first week seems high to me 50% would be better as the plants transition and agreed with alto drop the temp do as much water change as possible 100% if you can what's the flow in the tank like is the mc getting the co2 are you adding liquid carbon as TC dont tend to like it till there established
> Cheers
> Jay


Ok cheers yeah flow is good with oase 350 bubbles everywhere I will drop the lights a little too tonight but isn’t KH of 21 really high


----------



## john arnold (2 Jul 2019)

No liquid carbon


----------



## Jayefc1 (2 Jul 2019)

Is the ph a stable 6.5 or is it fluctuating have you been doing the daily water changes on a new setup


----------



## Jayefc1 (2 Jul 2019)

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/whats-the-importance-of-kh.31225/


----------



## john arnold (2 Jul 2019)

Ph fluctuation not sure as not tested till yesterday, doing big water change tonight and will test before and after


----------



## Jayefc1 (2 Jul 2019)

Those water changes need to be religious for the first week at least every day as much as possible


----------



## john arnold (2 Jul 2019)

Ph before water change 6 gh 8 kh 3 my readings from yesterday were bit wacky must have been me, ph 7 after 90% water change, will check tomorrow when water has settled and filtered more


----------



## Jayefc1 (3 Jul 2019)

What substrate are you using what's the ph straight from the tap and you need to do another water change today sorry


----------



## john arnold (3 Jul 2019)

Jayefc1 said:


> What substrate are you using what's the ph straight from the tap and you need to do another water change today sorry


Tropica powder complete over top of some old Tropica .. yeah I’m on it for water changes. Oh from tap is I remember ph is about 7.2 appx


----------



## Jayefc1 (3 Jul 2019)

How are you measuring the co2 tropica soil is a good choice are you using a ph pen to measure ph 
Cheers
Jay


----------



## john arnold (3 Jul 2019)

C02 with drop checker and ph with API test kit


----------



## Jayefc1 (3 Jul 2019)

Ok so are you achieving the ph drop of one to give you the 30ppm or co2 drop checker should be a nice yellow as you dont have live stock do you?


----------



## john arnold (3 Jul 2019)

Jayefc1 said:


> Ok so are you achieving the ph drop of one to give you the 30ppm or co2 drop checker should be a nice yellow as you dont have live stock do you?


Yep yellow and no livestock hope the plants recover didn’t happen last few time I planted a tank so cannot think why this time .. puzzling.. I have 7 tanks in all from 4ft to nanos and shrimp tank been doing this for year and a half now and really into the aqua scaping side of it


----------



## Jayefc1 (3 Jul 2019)

Its just one of those things mate every tank is different  I've just ripped an iwagumi down cause I did a dry start and it all went wrong so Sunday tipped it out saves a few plants placed a plant order at AG  and started again tonight


----------



## john arnold (4 Jul 2019)

Jayefc1 said:


> Its just one of those things mate every tank is different  I've just ripped an iwagumi down cause I did a dry start and it all went wrong so Sunday tipped it out saves a few plants placed a plant order at AG  and started again tonight View attachment 125603


Nice scape what a bummer well I’ve seen some new growth between the mulch so hopefully it will pick up


----------



## Jayefc1 (4 Jul 2019)

Hope so mate goodluck


----------

